# Be sure you call DVC at least 48 hours before check-in for RCI exchanges



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lesson learned.

We have exchanged into DVC at least 20 times, and I have never had an issue with just checking into the resort on the first day of an exchange.  This time, however, our extended family was denied benefits like EMH, and for the $95 fee exchangers pay, I am pretty shocked at the lack of courtesy.

Here's the deal: 
If guests in your unit are not added to the reservation at least 48 hours in advance, like my step-dad and my stepsisters this trip, they don't get key cards with their names on them and are not entitled to Extra Magic Hours. So Rick and I received our key cards, but our relatives just got keys.   

I realize getting a DVC exchange is pretty special, but we just checked out of Marriott's Grande Vista, and I consider that resort pretty special too.  Never does a resort require that you call in advance to add a guest in your own room with you, or you cannot use the amenities.  Okay, so if I didn't pay $95 for the privilege of staying at Disney, I might not be as disappointed.  And the lady was pretty snotty about it, too.  Rick even agreed she was a bit overboard.

I don't take advantage of Magical Express--not ever.  So I didn't need to call for luggage tags and such, and we only use the Disney transportation about half of the time.  I don't think it's all that special, unless we are going to the Magic Kingdom.  We rarely eat at Disney restaurants, so we leave the parks to eat somewhere locally, then return to the parks later.  So taking the bus is just more time.


----------



## nursie (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, that stinks.
Not exactly the Disney Magic you expect when staying onsite.
Is there someone higher up the chain you can speak to?
Squeaky wheel gets the grease.....I'd be squeaking or squawking to someone.


----------



## presley (Jan 22, 2013)

That sounds like just an ignorant front desk staff.  Are you at AKL?  Just asking, because my check in experience there was the worst I've had anywhere at any resort/hotel/motel.

When you booked your exchange, did it say that you needed to put all the names down?  If not, I'd be complaining to the management and also to RCI.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 22, 2013)

The Disney way long ago stopped being doing virtually anything to make a guest feel special and turned to fleecing every possible dollar before you leave. All too typical there now and one big reason we soured on the most of the Disney experience - and especially anything to do with VDC or other lodging - long ago.  It is a shame. It was one truly magical and is now basically frustrating.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 22, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Lesson learned.
> 
> We have exchanged into DVC at least 20 times, and I have never had an issue with just checking into the resort on the first day of an exchange.  This time, however, our extended family was denied benefits like EMH, and for the $95 fee exchangers pay, I am pretty shocked at the lack of courtesy.
> 
> ...



Cindy, this has nothing to do with exchanging into DVC. It must be a Disney policy, something their computer system cannot do after the 48 hours or  incompetence at AKL front desk. When we check into the AKV on our DVC points, (not an exchange) we had the same issue. 

We had a one bedroom for the first night and then in addition to the one bedroom, a studio from the second night and for the remaining nights. They did not have my daughter's name on the first night in the one bedroom-just mine and my husband's, but she was on the studio reservation from the second night on. When we added her to the one bedroom upon check-in, we were told they would have to cancel the reservation to add her and we may lose the reservation. What?  
We asked for upper management but we received the same answer. She got a key and we got a key cards. I was not happy!

However, it was only for one night. We were told in the morning we could come down and get her the new card key for EMH.  Since we did not need the card key for her (I gave her mine) it did not inconvenience us very much except that we did not all have keys; but we managed. However, it was the point that this happen that made this very inconvenient.


----------



## steved2psi (Jan 22, 2013)

*Is this new for 2013?*

We have had to add or change guests at check in and did not have this issue.  The guests did not have charging priviledges on their room key, but all other benefits were granted.


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 22, 2013)

*it is a computer thing*

I forgot to add all names on my reservation, after we checked in to the resort they were added as day guests, we had no problem using magical express or utilizing extra magic hours..  The 48 hour advance notice for guests and dining plan is something to do with their computer system that cannot be changed once you checkin, it can however be changed before you checkin, even after the 48 hour before checkin guideline and is the same wether you are a DVC member or exchanger.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2013)

We are at Boardwalk Villas, and believe me, I am shocked. 

Staying at any other resort, any other time, in over 100 timeshare stays, over our 31 years of timesharing, and we have never had to tell any resort all of our names 48 hours or more ahead of time.  

I am getting more upset over the $95 fee to stay at Disney, when we have never used Magical Express, and we have annual passes with free parking, so even that benefit doesn't help us.  

Loved our stay at the Marriott Grande Vista last week.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't like that key card system, because if you lose the key it would be a huge hassle for the simple reason it acts as a credit card on Disney property. And we all know there's plenty of souvenirs to buy everywhere you turn! I don't  know about kids who like "things" running around with key cards they can use in the many gift shops...ingenious of Disney to invent a room key that behaves like a credit card...kaching!


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm at OKW now, and every time I use my key card to charge something,  no matter where (except table service restaurants I guess) and no matter the amount, they ask me to enter my pin number.  So I would think it would be difficult for the card to be used for charging if lost.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2013)

When we stay on Disney property with our DVC points, the reservation form asks for guests' names and names/ ages for all children.  I am used to that.  This is an exchange, and exchanges shouldn't come with these limitations, or, "Your guests won't be able to use Extra Magic Hours during the entire stay."  

It's really not okay to deny my step-dad and stepsisters the same benefits we get, and then still charge $95 for the week, and for what?  Lousy customer service, when we have always enjoyed the best from Disney.  Will I do something about it? No, because we won't have any opportunities to use Extra Magic Hours while they are here.  Rick and I will use the benefits on Saturday for sure, though.


----------



## got4boys (Jan 22, 2013)

Carol C said:


> I don't like that key card system, because if you lose the key it would be a huge hassle for the simple reason it acts as a credit card on Disney property. And we all know there's plenty of souvenirs to buy everywhere you turn! I don't  know about kids who like "things" running around with key cards they can use in the many gift shops...ingenious of Disney to invent a room key that behaves like a credit card...kaching!



Just a note, you can request the key cards to be non-charging. We did this last year and requested this. Adults, my other half and I got the charging ones and the other ones were not available to charge.

Peggy


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 23, 2013)

Cindy, I would talk to a supervisor ASAP, while you're there.

I've always called ahead to make sure they had everything right for our reservations (names, special requests, etc.).  Most of the time, when I check in, they don't have the information (even though I called it in).

I think you just got some negative pixie dust.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 23, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Cindy, I would talk to a supervisor ASAP, while you're there.
> 
> I've always called ahead to make sure they had everything right for our reservations (names, special requests, etc.).  Most of the time, when I check in, they don't have the information (even though I called it in).
> 
> I think you just got some negative pixie dust.



Definitely talk to a supervisor.
Anytime I've had issues with a stay they always compensate me in some way.
They prefer to give you a credit for a restaurant.  
You can get some nice meals with a big credit at a signature restaurant.  
What have you got to lose?


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 23, 2013)

This seems to be some bizzare point of emphasis since the hgvc rci guide really stressed giving ALL names at least 24 hours in advance  when I called about booking a week today(my hgvc rci portal still isn't set up online, but at least I could book a week). I hope you were able to talk with someone and get that straightened out!!


----------



## presley (Jan 23, 2013)

I put a week on hold in RCI today and it is in the list of special rules, etc before you click the I Agree button.  It does say that you need to call 48 hours in advance with names of all people in attendance.  It says a lot of other mumbo jumbo, so I understand why it would be overlooked or forgotten.

ETA:  I just copied one while fake booking a room:

Thank you for your interest in booking this vacation, before you do so please review the information below.

Urgent Information
Mandatory fees
Policy Restrictions
Minimum age check-in: Minimum age check-in is 18.
No smoking in units; could result in forfeiture of the unit and/or other penalties.
Other Information
*Please call DVC member services at 800-800-9800 no later than 48 hours prior to arrival. All guest names must be provided in advance, no exceptions.*
Addition of dining plans requires full payment upfront, reservation must occur no less than 48 hours in advance to add dining plan. Disney's Magical Express requires RSVP to 800-800-9800 48 hours prior to arrival and includes shuttle/bag service from/to airport.
$95 mandatory resort fee charged at check-in. Fee includes but is not limited to services such as assistance with dining reservations, Disney’s Magical Express reservations and purchasing theme park tickets through DVC member services toll free number 800-800-9800.
There is an area ownership restriction at this resort. If you made this reservation using points from an Orlando ownership or a resort within 30 miles of Disneyworld resorts in Orlando, it will be cancelled and you will be notified about rebooking a non-Disney property.

Offer includes only accommodations and specifically excludes travel costs and other expenses that may be incurred. Taxes, additional fees and charges may apply. Other restrictions may apply. Offer void where prohibited by law.

  I acknowledge that I have read and agree to the terms and conditions stated in the Urgent Information


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure if this was there when you booked but when I look at the additional information that you must click to acknowledge when you confirm or hold it says



> Additional Information
> Please call DVC member services at 800-800-9800 no later than 48 hours prior to arrival. *All guest names must be provided in advance, no exceptions.*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 25, 2013)

My exchange was months ago, and my original confirmation didn't say that, but it did say that when I clicked on the one RCI has in my account.  I printed my original, and it doesn't have anything like that.  

Using my own Disney points, I know I have to add all guests, because they want to know the occupancy, so people don't stretch it beyond the limits.  But never do any other exchanges ever require the names of all guests.  This is something new for Disney.  

Exchangers aren't used to this extra step, and thus the warning here.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know.  I have an exchange into Vero Beach for this summer and at this point I am not sure who will be going.  I just checked the confirmation and it doesn't say anything about calling 48 hours early.  Must be an on-site Disney requirement.  Just to be sure I will make sure and pre-register everyone.  

This is my first DVC exchange.  I've been offered plenty of weeks but the Vero week is the first one I took.  I was a DVC owner for many years so I wonder if checking in as a non-member will make any difference at all.

...and Cindy, I will be at Harbor Lake for this Easter.  This is a resort you should check out, but only if you have kids with you.  I think people like Harbor Lake waterpark and pool and mini-golf better than the on-site Disney resorts.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 25, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I have an exchange into Vero Beach for this summer and at this point I am not sure who will be going.  I just checked the confirmation and it doesn't say anything about calling 48 hours early.  Must be an on-site Disney requirement.  Just to be sure I will make sure and pre-register everyone.
> 
> This is my first DVC exchange.  I've been offered plenty of weeks but the Vero week is the first one I took.  I was a DVC owner for many years so I wonder if checking in as a non-member will make any difference at all.



I did an RCI exchange into Vero and I'm a DVC member.
I didn't pre-register anyone and we had three in our room.
I don't think it's necessary like the Orlando resorts.

They comped me the internet, otherwise I think it's $9.99 a day and put a little sticker on my room card saying DVC member so I'd get any discounts.
They also upgraded my view from the first floor to the top floor peek a boo view of the beach.  They were quite nice about the whole thing.  I didn't expect to be treated as a member coming in thru RCI.  

It was so cheap TPU wise compared to using so many DVC points that it's a no brainer for me if I need big units to just trade in.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for this info.  I think I was aware about the internet (so expensive) but I'm glad to hear it isn't really necessary to pre-register.

I really didn't want to let go of my DVC points but when they did the point  restructuring a few years back, I just couldn't justify paying nearly 1k a year for my 170 Hilton Head points when that wouldn't even get me five days of vacation a year in a 2 bedroom over summer or school breaks.  I let go of my DVC points right when DVC switched to RCI and I was amazed how cheap it could be to trade in.  The only reason I bought my WM points was so I could trade into DVC no matter what trade company they are with and I am amazed every day at how much less it costs me verses when I was a DVC owner.  

Vero is my favorite DVC resort except for the Grand Californian, but that resort isn't as easy for me to get to as the other mainland DVC resorts are.




chriskre said:


> I did an RCI exchange into Vero and I'm a DVC member.
> I didn't pre-register anyone and we had three in our room.
> I don't think it's necessary like the Orlando resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustKeepBreathing (Jan 25, 2013)

This might be a new requirement, which is possibly why it is showing up currently in the Urgent Information but didn't show up on older confirmations.

I just made a reservation for Cinderella's Royal Table and it wouldn't let me book it without telling them the names and ages of each person.  I've never had to do that before.  It also made me create a new account - the one I used for my trip less than 18 months ago didn't work.


----------



## C30NY (Feb 4, 2013)

presley said:


> I put a week on hold in RCI today and it is in the list of special rules, etc before you click the I Agree button.  It does say that you need to call 48 hours in advance with names of all people in attendance.  It says a lot of other mumbo jumbo, so I understand why it would be overlooked or forgotten.
> 
> ETA:  I just copied one while fake booking a room:
> 
> ...



This is what I was looking for also, and this policy has been in place since at least 2010, because I remember having to call and give names, regardless that we were not using the Magical Express.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Just trying to help others avoid this situation.....*

These are not normal requirements for exchanges, so if you aren't used to this new policy, you need to know before you deal with it yourselves.  

It wasn't on the exchange confirmations since 2010 because I had to ask around to find out the 800-800-9800 number a year ago because my niece wanted to use Magical Express for her week, and I didn't own DVC Points back then, so I had no idea what number to DVC was.  She needed to call to make the arrangements and get luggage tags.  It was a farce.  She called Saratoga Springs directly, and they told her the number to call, and they weren't even sure of the number at the resort.  It was rather a funny situation.  As exchangers, we were in the dark back then.   

I have had several people PM me since seeing my post, all of whom said they didn't have to call 48 hours in advance and had their key cards printed with names at check-in, and this is over the last few months, so it was our specific woman at check-in. One TUG member checked into Beach Club the day before we checked into Boardwalk Villas.  They had no idea that calling was mandatory, and it turned out it really wasn't mandatory.  So it's really all about that one woman who refused to do it for my dad.  I wish I didn't have so much going on those six nights we were there, and I would have complained.  Maybe I should still complain, I don't know, but the woman at check-in was generally not at all what you expect from a Disney "cast member," and what a turnoff.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 4, 2013)

As I said in an earlier post...  it certainly *isn't* required.

Even when I have called in to give names, most of the time I have to give them the details AGAIN when I check in.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Cindy, I just read this. I'm so sorry you had such an unmagical experience.
I'd go ahead and let Disney know about the situation...and make sure you mention that you are a DVC member although you were using an RCI exchange. 
(unless there is some prohibition against DVC members using RCI to exchange! )

Maybe emphasize that you posted about the experience on one of the Disney forums and so many people wrote in to say that hadn't happened to them....So you're wondering WHY YOU?  And that it certainly wasn't MAGICAL when your dad couldn't use EMH.  Good grief!


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am guessing that this is all about the new magic bands. Changes have been made to accommodate the bands requirements. The new computer system is now in control. Mickey's big brother is watching everything.

I would definitely complain. Tell them that you weren't notified and that your vacation is being ruined. At the very least, your whole family should get a free dinner.

The last time we were at Disney (August) the service at the resort was absolutely terrible. The staff smiled, apologized, and did nothing to fix problems. 

Good Luck


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, of course this was 8 months ago.  

I haven't stayed at a Disney resort since, but only because I love the Marriott resorts and get great service there.  We are staying at Cypress Harbour in November for two weeks.  The beds are super comfortable, and we love the serenity of the place.  

I don't need to stay on Disney property when it's just the two of us.  We don't eat many of our meals on site.  Still love Biergarten, and I don't think I have any German blood in me, but Rick definitely has German blood.  We have actually gone to Biergarten lunch twice during a two-week trip. 

When the grandkids go with us again, it's all Disney, all the time.  We aren't happy when we aren't on property.  Separate units of course, because Rick has to get some rest from rowdy grandkids.


----------



## ctrayer (Oct 7, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Lesson learned.
> 
> We have exchanged into DVC at least 20 times, and I have never had an issue with just checking into the resort on the first day of an exchange.  This time, however, our extended family was denied benefits like EMH, and for the $95 fee exchangers pay, I am pretty shocked at the lack of courtesy.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this bit of info.  We are taking my son and mother-in-law for Thanksgiving and we have an exchange for a 2BR at SSR.  I will call today to add them on.  We will be using Magical Express and I'll add that info today too.

I also spend most of my points on DVC exchanges and am looking forward to Spring Break with my daughter at AKL the first week in April.  We could only get a 1BR for that week but we'll take a DVC exchange any day!!!

Thank you for all the valuable information.


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 7, 2013)

I recall those comments being on the confirmation screen as far back as 2011.


----------



## MIDisfan (Oct 7, 2013)

jmpellet said:


> I recall those comments being on the confirmation screen as far back as 2011.



I'm not sure about on the weeks side but that has been the case on the points side since day one.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Oct 8, 2013)

We traded into BWV in 2012 and called in all of our guests ahead of time.  It was the quickest check in I've ever had.  You didn't check in at the normal counter.  You checked in to the far right.  Not sure if it still set up this way.  It was great because we checked out of WBC at 10am and was in our room at BWV by 11am.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2013)

You recall this since 2011?  Amazing.  I don't even remember which resorts I stayed in 2011.  But I know I at least stayed in a few Disney resorts back then, and I wasn't denied EMH.  This post was EIGHT months ago, and it's over and done, and we are staying at Marriott's Cypress Harbour in November; Bonnet Creek late January-early February, 2014; and Cypress Harbour again late April-early May of 2014.  

Disney resorts are not the only places to stay near Disneyworld.  I am pretty much over the DVC exchanges for the two of us.  I wish the kids and other family members would get over the need for DVC.  I would like to stop watching RCI constantly.


----------



## stoler527 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Split stays*

We like to do split stays at Marriott Resorts and DVC. We like the Marriotts for the extra space and the ease of getting two bedrooms. The service, in our opinion, is better at Marriott than Disney.

We use the DVC stays for the EMH and the bus to the MK. There is some magic involved in staying at DVC. However, the units are a lot smaller and the service is not as good.

We are very worried about the magic band program. We read rumors that fast passes will be allocated based on where you are staying. This would be a real disadvantage for our Marriott stays. We don't really want to stay at DVC for our entire trips like we used to do before we bought Marriott.


----------

